# Sunsun External Filters



## bigmatt (13 Jun 2010)

Hello all,
I'm in the market for a new 1000lph filter (see this thread http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=11680) and the Sunsun filters have popped up as an option that isn't too cost heavy
http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/aquar ... 212-0.html
Perhaps even the 1400 or 2000lph to make sure it'll do the job
I'd be really intereste0d to know if any UKAPS members have any experiences wih these filters.  I'm especially interested to know how noisy they are as it'll be in my front room.  I also run my CO2 through my external, so i'd be interested to know if anyone has any experiences with that in the Sunsuns as well
Thanks again!
Matt


----------

